# Papier mache Tree Troll By Kim Graham



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My brother-in-law told me about this artists site. I thought I had seen the extremes of papier mache, but I was wrong. This lady does amazing work.

http://kimgrahamstudios.com/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

O MA GAWD!
THATS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!sorry for caps needed to make a point


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out her Silk Mermaid project on that site as well. When finished, it will be about 15 feet long and will have undulating fins (her blog on the piece shows the mechanism she wants to use for the fin movement).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is one cool tree.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I love her stuff. Thats some nice sculptured paper mache!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Check out the gallery too, great dragons there.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the leg extensions


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, all I can say is wow! Love the troll!! but the dragons too! The celtic cross is made out of concrete so she uses multiple mediums, she is amazing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

HibLaGrande said:


> I like the leg extensions


I do too HG, it would be a great detail for a demon or satyr costumes, I wonder if she'll come out with the werewolf version eventually.


----------

